# تقرير التدريب الصيفي في شركة



## eng.soso (14 يوليو 2009)

ممكن احد يساعدني في كيفية كتابة report التدريب الصيفي

اذا في احد عنده تقرير جاهز يساعدني عشان امشي عليه

خطوة بخطوة


----------



## صناعي1 (18 يوليو 2009)

خطوة بخطوة

التعريف بالشركة التي تم التدريب فيها، معلومات عن طبيعة عملها و منتجاتها او خدماتها. عادة مثل هذه المعلومات تكون متوفرة في اي نشرات او بروشورات تصدرها الشركة.

مجالات التدريب: و يذكر فيها المجالات او الاقسام و المهام التي تم التدريب عليها. و يمكن الربط بين هذه المجالات و المساقات التي تم دراستها في الجامعة.

الخبرات المستفادة : يوضح هنا الخبرات العملية المستفادة من التدريب و انعكاسها على المستقبل.

السلبيات و المشاكل: يذكر في هذا الجزء المشاكل و السلبيات في عملية التدريب او في الشركة نفسها واي توصيات او اقتراحات.


هذه بعض النقاط، و يمكن التفكير بغيرها. و بالتوفيق


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

اخي الفاضل

التقرير واقعيا هو ما تعلمته وعرفته واضيف الى معلوماتك من خلال هذا التدريب ..

وقد تتعمق قليلا عن ذلك بالاستعانه بنماذج او توضيحات او صور من الشركة نفسها ..

ولكن قد يتم الامر روتينيا بعمل تقرير ثابت الابعاد ولا تهتم بمضمونه كثيرا بهدف دخوله فى مناقشه هذا التدريب وفقط 

وفى كلا الحالتين : انت لم توضح طبيعة تدريبك - نشاط الشركة او المصنع وغيرها من التفاصيل الاصغر ..



بارك الله فيك 



شكرا جزيلا 


لك تحياتي ..​


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (20 يوليو 2009)

التقرير يكون فيه أول شيء اسم المؤسسة أو الشركة ثم الرؤية والرسالة لها ثم هيكليتها وموضعك من الهيكلية 
، اسم القسم اللي انتا شغال فيه ، نبذة عن طبيعة تدريبك، أيش انتا استفدت من التريب أضفت خبرات لحالك، بعض العوائق والمشاكل اللي واجهتك وكيف حليتها، وممكن بعض المهام اللي وكلت لها وربنا وفقك فيها 
وشكرا


----------



## القيصرY (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..


أتمنى أني افيدك في هذا المجال..

أتبع الخطوات التالية :


1ـ صفحة الغلاف .

2ـ قائمة بمحتويات التقرير .

3ـ المقدمة . وهي وصف مختصر للموسسة وطبيعة ونوعية التدريب و موجز لمحتويات التقرير .

4ـ العرض العام . وهو الجزء الأهم من التقرير ويتضمن تفاصيل التدريب الفعلية التى شاهدتها او مارستها , وتوزيع هذه التفاصيل الى اقسام واختيار عناويين لها .

5ـ الخاتمة . وتحتوي على ملخص للمهارات والخبرات والمعارف التي اكتسبتها .

6ـ الملاحق . وهو جزء من التقرير يشمل على كل المعلومات المساندة لمتن التقرير والخرائط التوضيحية والبيانات الاضافية وعادة ما يكون في اخر التقرير ويتضمن معلومات تفصيلية وضرورية عن بعض محتويات التقرير ...





وشكرآ ..​


----------



## أبو يزيد المصرى (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ولكن عندنا دكتور جامعة مسئول عن التقارير الخاصة بالتدريب الصيفى ولكنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا يعجبه العجب وقد رد تقارير لبعض الزملاء فيا ريت وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا لو تنزلوا لينا نمودج لتقرير تدريب




صيفى


----------



## ابو نيرمين (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اي والله ياجماعه الخير ... 
نريد نموذج لتقرير مكتوب.. لكيفيه ترتيب وتوزيع النقاط الرئيسية .. وطريقه ارفاق الخرائط بها
ودمتم بصحه وعافيه


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.أمير البلاد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء
أنا أفضل أن تكتب تقريرك بيدك وبأسلوبك بالاستعانة بالخطوات التي سردها الأخوة المهندسين
لكي تضيف خبرة عملية لنفسك في كتابة التقارير وأيضا لتقوى نفسك وشخصيتك وتتعود على الاعتماد على نفسك
وسامحونا ياجماعة


----------



## abadi_1425 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG Hitham sabrey (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ياليت لو تضيف اذا ريت بعض المشاكل الموجوده واذا كنت قادر على حلها


----------



## ENG Hitham sabrey (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يليت مايزيد التقرير عن10 صفحات


----------



## imedhamroun (16 أكتوبر 2010)

je peux t'aider , j'ai fais mon stage dans une societe de ciment ; mais il faux faire comme les ingénieurs vouz disent .étape par étape ...


----------



## imedhamroun (16 أكتوبر 2010)

le rapport dois contenir au moins 30 pages : 
répartit comme suit : 
introduction générale 
chapitre 1 : presentation de la societe 
chapitre 2 : presentation d'un secteur 'plus precis '
chapitre 3 : sujet effectué 
conclusion générale 
et bn chance


----------



## منال الفيصل (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً على توضيحاتكم ووصفكم المساعد جداً ^ـ^
موفقين اجمعين


----------

